# Bad GAS!



## Ish19 (Jul 23, 2011)

hey my pup is letting out some monstrous GAS! LoL Like Its Really Bad. Is this something to be worried about? How Can i Fix This. The Only food he eats is Orijen and some training treats.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA my boy also has some at times, a lot less now than when he was a pup. Is your still young? (I call mine a pup and he is 2 1/2, lol no longer a puppy)


----------



## Ish19 (Jul 23, 2011)

yes hes 4 months


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah Gargamel was bad until he was about 2 or so. he sure could clear a room, the worst is when I would bring him to work and he would drop a bomb and the air is not circulated (I work in a NOC) that was no fun for my co-workers, lol. Sometimes Gargamel sounds so human I have to look at people and ask, was that you? or him? lol


----------



## Ish19 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol! o noo onyx has moe of the silent but deadly gas haha.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ish19 said:


> Lol! o noo onyx has moe of the silent but deadly gas haha.


ugh those are the WORST!!! At least I know when to take cover, lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mygirl cali had it bad when we 1st got here the guy lied to us about her age and said she was fine on kibble { she was 51/2-6 weeks when we got her and the kibble made her sooo gassy cause she wasnt use to it, she tummy blew up sooo big and she couldnt walk and was in pain I was freaking thought she was really ill, thankfully i had a great vet who walked me through everything and figured out it was gas , we gave her pepto and OMG she was like a whoopy cushion for about 2 hours after just fart after fart was nasty. She still gets that way if we give her new foods or anything she isnt used to. It may just be the food if its new give him time to adjust to it and he may get better if it doesnt improve you may want to try another food or another variety of the same brand. {although puppy your best to stick to puppy food} id look at the treats maybe what is in them maybe try another if it doesnt improve at all.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm almost positive that this is normal for Pit Bulls... my Pittie mix lets some BAD ones go lol. And they usually just "ppffftt" and then 1 minute later you're trying to jump out of windows lol

Also snoring... lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol I dont know who snores louder crush or the boyfriend lol , its a battle some nights for sleep , and he wonders why i sleep till 11 lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

the snores are worse than the gas cause they are EVERY DAY!!!! lol


----------



## Sunday2009 (Apr 27, 2010)

Try adding a teaspoon of plain non-fat yogurt to food once a day...worked on our pitbull.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

gas is normal. but excessive gas can cause serious abdominal pain. even nausea.
as Sunday suggested, yogurt may help to sooth his system. but i would consider changing his treats to a granola type.
my boy was battling digestive problems for several months. including lethal gas. changing his treats helped. and then i found Optagest. it made a world of difference. of course he poots every now and again. but no foul smell.
it's kinda expensive but i only use half the recommended daily amount and it lasts a long time. he's much more comfortable now. and i don't have to apologize to visitors anymore!!!


----------

